# back from Germany (mostly)



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Afternoon all, 

We got back today from 19 days touring in (mostly) Germany, firstly the Mosel Valley from Trier to Koblenz, then down to Alsace for something other than pork to eat :lol: , across to Lake Constance (Bodensdee), then back through the Black Forest to Baden Baden, stopping off in Luxembourg for 2 nights on the way back, before returning to Calais last night for the tunnel this morning. Absolutely superb areas for MH toruing - especially the Mosel. WE met up with ICDSUN & **** at Trier, and **** again at Lindau (on Constance - 200m from the Austrian border), also other MHFers at the Stellplatz at Baden Baden (sorry forgot their names, but one in a Hobby from Guernsey, and a Kiwi couple who have a Hymer and are travelling Europe for 6 months), and Duetto89 (or something like that.... :roll: ) in Luxembourg, - so don't anybody say they don't meet other MHFers about!

I'll get the log written up & post some photos soon. 
Oh, and we've also been swapping texts with other MHFers doing the Mosel.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Right week 1 here now week 1

A very interesting outing to Germany for the first time ; stellplatz's are mostly superb, mini campsites even! Week 2 and more to follow - down to Alsace (puncture included), to Bodensee, meet up with **** again, Black forest and Baden Baden and Luxembourg to Calais.

Memo to family for christmas presents - beginner's Germnan, plus Italian & Spanish for future reference!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike,

Willkommen back.  Enjoyed the blog - thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Nice blog Mike

[/quote] Memo to family for christmas presents - beginner's Germnan, plus Italian & Spanish for future reference!


> Ask them to get you Michel Thomas CD's (google) :wink: (fleabay)


----------

